# Look at this baby!!!



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Look at this adorable baby on petfinder!!!!

I hope he finds a home soon!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11605116


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

He is really cute! :wub:


----------

